
Python 3.6.4 - nikolay
https://www.python.org/downloads/release/python-364/
======
nikolay
Major new features of the 3.6 series, compared to 3.5

\- PEP 468, Preserving Keyword Argument Order

\- PEP 487, Simpler customization of class creation

\- PEP 495, Local Time Disambiguation

\- PEP 498, Literal String Formatting

\- PEP 506, Adding A Secrets Module To The Standard Library

\- PEP 509, Add a private version to dict

\- PEP 515, Underscores in Numeric Literals

\- PEP 519, Adding a file system path protocol

\- PEP 520, Preserving Class Attribute Definition Order

\- PEP 523, Adding a frame evaluation API to CPython

\- PEP 524, Make os.urandom() blocking on Linux (during system startup)

\- PEP 525, Asynchronous Generators (provisional)

\- PEP 526, Syntax for Variable Annotations (provisional)

\- PEP 528, Change Windows console encoding to UTF-8

\- PEP 529, Change Windows filesystem encoding to UTF-8

Notes on this release

\- Windows users: The binaries for AMD64 will also work on processors that
implement the Intel 64 architecture. (Also known as the "x64" architecture,
and formerly known as both "EM64T" and "x86-64".)

\- Windows users: If installing Python 3.6 as a non-privileged user, you may
need to escalate to administrator privileges to install an update to your C
runtime libraries.

\- Windows users: There are now "web-based" installers for Windows platforms;
the installer will download the needed software components at installation
time.

\- Windows Users: There are redistributable zip files containing the Windows
builds, making it easy to redistribute Python as part of another software
package. Please see the documentation regarding Embedded Distribution for more
information.

\- macOS users: If you are using the Python 3.6 from the python.org binary
installer linked on this page, please carefully read the Important Information
displayed during installation; this information is also available after
installation by clicking on /Applications/Python 3.6/ReadMe.rtf. There is
important information there about changes in the 3.6 installer-supplied
Python, particularly with regard to SSL certificate validation.

\- macOS users: There is important information about IDLE, Tkinter, and Tcl/Tk
on macOS here.

------
niftich
> _PEP 528_

Wow, working IO in Windows cmd.exe, finally?

The changes [1] seem to implement most of the functionality of the module
'win_unicode_console' [2], which was made to work around bugs that have been
open in Python since 2007 [3].

[1]
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0528/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0528/)
[2]
[https://pypi.org/project/win_unicode_console/](https://pypi.org/project/win_unicode_console/)
[3] [https://bugs.python.org/issue1602](https://bugs.python.org/issue1602)

~~~
mrguyorama
This was a HUGE gripe for me. I regularly get the feeling that using python on
Windows is not "intended"

